# Recommendations? Moog Mother 32/Minitaur/SubPhatty



## guydoingmusic (Jun 15, 2016)

Looking to add another synth to the collection. Here's what I have already.

Dave Smith Tetra
Arturia MicroBrute
Roland JD-XI
Roland Juno 106
Roland JX-8P

Torn between the Moog Mother32/Minitaur/SubPhatty. Also, I'm open to other suggestions in that price range. I really am looking for something to fill out the low end but don't neccesarily have to use this for that purpose only. 

Any help/suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jun 15, 2016)

I have a Mother and Minitaur. Both sound terrific. Obviously the Minitaur is going to be somewhat limited to bass duties. Mother is more well rounded, but if you have no plans tonight go deeper and into Eurorack, some features would be unused. It's priced reasonably enough though, so perhaps that's not really a concern. 

If you want a Moog "all around" synth I personally prefer the sound of either the Sub37 (don't own) or the Slim Phatty (which I also have) over the Sub Phatty. The Slim Phatty (module) and the keyboard version (Little Phatty) is no longer in production, but aren't hard to find used. 

I'd recommend the Slim Phatty (or Little Phatty if you want keys) as the best option for good sounds and flexibly. Go with the Sub37 if your budget will allow it. 

If you can live with only bass, Minitaur is the richest sounding of these for bass. 

If you have aspirations of getting into Eurorack, Mother sounds great, does a lot for the money, and is a great foundation/gateway drug into modular. 

Of all of these, the SubPhatty just seems not to have as much of that classic Moog sound as the others. 

My advice, find a used Slim Phatty. If you end up not liking it, you should be able to get very close to what you put into it. The only real drawback to the Slim Phatty is the fact that the knobs share multiple purposes. Some users hated this, others, didn't mind it as much. All of the others have a "one knob per function" configuration.

Also, visit Perfect Circuit Audio's website. They deal in a lot of boutique, small builder, off the beaten path synths, some with Moog flavor. They might have something you hadn't considered. The do some nice demo videos as well.


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 16, 2016)

Minitaur will really "fill out the low end" for you! I have done and it sounds great!


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 16, 2016)

Moog Sub 37 or Dave Smith Pro 2 if you would like a good all around inspring analog synth.

Minitaur if you crave the Moog Taurus low end. (I use mine for low end drones and have always wanted Taurus pedals)

Mother 32 if you want to start a analog modular system.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 16, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Moog Sub 37 or Dave Smith Pro 2 if you would like a good all around inspring analog synth.
> 
> Minitaur if you crave the Moog Taurus low end. (I use mine for low end drones and have always wanted Taurus pedals)
> 
> Mother 32 if you want to start a analog modular system



Can't argue with that. Wise word from Aesthete. I personally have a Sub 37 which is always surprising me with ending possibilities. Also very handy having the ability to route another sound source/synth through it's filters and be able to control that via CC within a sequencer. Very inspiring and powerful piece of hardware .


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jun 16, 2016)

Wow... Thanks for the response guys! Very helpful. 

It sounds like the Minitaur is the route I need to take. I haven't stepped into the modular world yet... but I still will probably end up getting the Mother 32 eventually. Even though I really don't plan on going down the "Modular" rabbit hole, I realize the M32 will stand on its on.

I wish the Sub 37 was in the budget range.


----------



## Synthmorph (Jun 17, 2016)

With the computer editor, SubPhatty is a real joy to use and you can use all of its functions easily, most of them are on the Sub 37 as physical knobs and buttons.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 17, 2016)

Minitaur editor is also brilliant.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 17, 2016)

+1 and Free!
http://www.moogmusic.com/products/apps/minitaur-editorlibrarian



mc_deli said:


> Minitaur editor is also brilliant.


----------

